# Upset stomach after raw feeding



## rajnish (Jun 19, 2013)

My gsd is 8 months old now and I have been feeding him 500 gm raw chicken every alternate day for 2 months now. But when ever he eats raw chicken in his dinner he does loose stool for almost a day. Health wise he is absolute fine and over active.rest of time he gets yogurts, boil vegetable, cheese, rice.
Does he has some vitamin deficiency which I could not detect? His latest pic..







Pl suggest. ...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sarah1366 (Nov 3, 2013)

When my romany was pup she couldn't have raw chicken would end up with runs so I fed her raw tripe beef lamb 
She was fine on them as adult she now had no problem with chicken could be just a puppy thing like ours was but I do suggest switching to one of the other raw meats see how it goes 
Sent from 
Free App[/url]


----------



## rajnish (Jun 19, 2013)

Can the quantity be an issue? Should I lessen the quantity...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Don' know if you are or not, but feeding the skin of the chicken can cause some dogs' an upset.
I don't think 500 gm (1 lb. 1 oz) is too much. 
Could the quality of the chicken be in question?
Are you rotating the meat source so that he is not getting just chicken for his raw meal days? What else does he get on "raw days"?
Moms


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Off topic....but I noticed the choker on him...hopefully it is only on him while you are training.

SuperG


----------



## rajnish (Jun 19, 2013)

Oh yes I use the choker only while taking him out or for a walk..rest in home he is without choker

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rajnish (Jun 19, 2013)

By the way how do u think his growth is? He is 7.5 months when this pic was taken

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## terisita (Jan 8, 2014)

Alternating the meats is a good idea but stick to raw if feeding raw. My puppy of 13 weeks also.has a sensitive.tummy and any change causes a runny tummy whereas our older 6 month old GSD can handle anything. However our portions are much larger according to their weight. Our younger puppy seems tp have settled down with the different raw meats and no more runny stools. We feed chicken necks and meat,tripe, mutton chunks, beef, raw veg, olive/flax seed oil, raw eggs with shells once a week. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rajnish (Jun 19, 2013)

currently I am sticking to raw chicken diet every alternate day

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rajnish (Jun 19, 2013)

Raw egg with she'll? Will he be able to digest it? What along with raw egg?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rajnish (Jun 19, 2013)

I mean shell. ..

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

Best way to give egg shell is powdered and sprinkled on food. Dry egg shell in low heated oven and crush with pestle and mortar. Other wise dog probably won't eat it. 

Are you feeding just chicken meat or is there bone included? 

You can also add rolled oats and it should firm up poops.


----------



## rajnish (Jun 19, 2013)

Raw chicken bone included

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wdkiser (May 7, 2013)

Both my dogs eat their eggs, I just put the eggs in their dish whole. No prepping at all, just take out of the carton and drop it in their dish. The first few times I broke the egg some so they would know what's inside. They eat the shells and all.


----------



## terisita (Jan 8, 2014)

Yes, raw eggs. They love it. I also feed it as is. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rajnish (Jun 19, 2013)

How many eggs at a time?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## terisita (Jan 8, 2014)

I give them 2 eggs at a time.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

